# Week-end at Woodhall Spa next Spring.......



## Smiffy (May 21, 2010)

Yes, I know it is a long way away, but peoples interest in visiting Woodhall Spa on a recent thread prompted me to enquire with them regarding availability of a week-end deal they are offering over the winter period.
The offer is two rounds of golf, (one on the Bracken, one on the Hotchkin), with overnight accommodation in between rounds, 3 course evening meal and full English breakfast before the second round.
The cost of this would be Â£134.00 per person, which I think is terrific value for money as both courses are rated very highly in the top 100 courses directory.
The offer runs from December 1st - April 30th and I wanted to arrange this as late as I possibly could to hopefully stand a chance of better weather. 
The week-end I enquired about was Sat 23rd/Sun 24th April and already I have been told that we would have to play the Hotchkin on the Saturday and the Bracken on the Sunday because the Hotchkin is already booked up for that morning! Venues like this book up fairly quickly, as you can appreciate and if you hang around you won't get on.
I have provisionally booked for 12 persons.
As I say, I know it is a long way away but if you are interested could you let me know here so that I can get some feel for whether I am being over ambitious in my estimations on numbers.
I can always increase the numbers if necessary but would like to initially limit it to 12 and have a "reserve" list in operation to avoid an error like Forest Pines.
Ta
Rob


----------



## RichardC (May 21, 2010)

Me Me Me!!!!! Please


----------



## bobmac (May 21, 2010)

Sorry, cant.
I've got the plumber coming on Saturday afternoon


----------



## Smiffy (May 21, 2010)

Sorry, cant.
I've got the plumber coming on Saturday afternoon   

Click to expand...

Here we go.
Knob


----------



## viscount17 (May 21, 2010)

You do realise that is Easter weekend? Either you have some megga brownie points in the bag or you like living on the edge. 


(yes I know I put it on the other thread)


----------



## Smiffy (May 21, 2010)

You do realise that is Easter weekend?
		
Click to expand...

I am a brilliant organiser


----------



## Timberbonce (May 21, 2010)

I was all in favour until it was pointed out that it is Easter weekend. So, unfortunately, I doubt I would make it that weekend.


P.S. You must be a glutton for punishment.


----------



## forefortheday (May 21, 2010)

I'm in sir!


----------



## bobmac (May 21, 2010)

Sorry, cant.
I've got the plumber coming on Saturday afternoon   

Click to expand...

Here we go.
Knob
		
Click to expand...

Putz


----------



## Smiffy (May 21, 2010)

I was all in favour until it was pointed out that it is Easter weekend. So, unfortunately, I doubt I would make it that weekend.
P.S. You must be a glutton for punishment.
		
Click to expand...

Trying to re-arrange it as we type.
Trying to get the following week-end but they might not let us because the Sunday would be the 1st May and the offer is only available until 30th April. Trying to be a bit "cute".... 

If they say "No" then it will have to be the week-end before (16th/17th April).
Will let you know
Rob


----------



## USER1999 (May 21, 2010)

Provisionally any of those dates will do me.


----------



## Smiffy (May 21, 2010)

Have heard back from Woodhall Spa, they can fit us in over the week-end of 30th April/1st May but the green fee for the Hotchkin course would rise from Â£47.00 to Â£69.50. This would put the cost of the week-end (if taken on those dates) to Â£156.50. If we go for the week-end before Easter the cost remains at Â£134.00 pp. 
I don't think it's worth paying the Â£22.50 extra just on the offchance of slightly better weather so am quite happy to proceed on the basis that we would visit over the week-end of 16th/17th April. Teeing off approx 2.00pm on the Saturday (to give everybody a chance to get there and chill out) and about 9.30am on the Sunday.
How does that sound?


----------



## Redwood (May 21, 2010)

Count me in, Smiffy.


----------



## USER1999 (May 21, 2010)

Good for me too.


----------



## forefortheday (May 21, 2010)

Have heard back from Woodhall Spa, they can fit us in over the week-end of 30th April/1st May but the green fee for the Hotchkin course would rise from Â£47.00 to Â£69.50. This would put the cost of the week-end (if taken on those dates) to Â£156.50. If we go for the week-end before Easter the cost remains at Â£134.00 pp. 
I don't think it's worth paying the Â£22.50 extra just on the offchance of slightly better weather so am quite happy to proceed on the basis that we would visit over the week-end of 16th/17th April. Teeing off approx 2.00pm on the Saturday (to give everybody a chance to get there and chill out) and about 9.30am on the Sunday.
How does that sound?
		
Click to expand...

Yep sounds like a plan and plenty of time to get the house re-decorated for brownie points


----------



## Smiffy (May 21, 2010)

I have emailed them back to confirm the week-end of 16th/17th April at a cost of Â£134.00 per person.
I hate to say it but I am going to need a Â£20.00 deposit off of everybody who intends coming within the next couple of weeks.
If you drop out nearer the time and we have a reserve list then hopefully this will enable your deposit to be refunded to you.
Unlike the Forest Pines thread, I will keep on top of this one 100%


----------



## PieMan (May 21, 2010)

Sounds good to me. No problem with the deposit in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## jammydodger (May 21, 2010)

I'm on a double night shift that weekend but its early enough to maybe take them off. Put me on reserve for now and i'll do some tinkering...


----------



## Smiffy (May 21, 2010)

All booked.
We'll be staying at the Admiral Rodney Hotel which is about 10 minutes maximum from the course.
Details here....
http://www.admiralrodney.com/

Twin bedded accommodation with 3 course evening meal and full English breakfast.

Teeing off times:
Sat 16th Bracken Course 1.30pm - 1.50pm
Sun 17th Hotchkin Course 9.30am - 9.50am

Total cost Â£134.00 per person
Deposit required Â£20.00 per person

Cushty


*1 SMIFFY 
   2 RICHARD C 
   3 TIMBERBONCE 
   4 FOREFORTHEDAY 
   5 MURPHTHEMOG 
   6 REDWOOD 
   7 PIEMAN    

   RESERVE LIST 

   1 JAMMYDODGER*


----------



## forefortheday (May 21, 2010)

Can you add me +1 please Smiffy


----------



## Smiffy (May 21, 2010)

Can you add me +1 please Smiffy
		
Click to expand...

Errrr....is the +1 a forum member Anthony?
Only reason I ask is that at this early stage it looks like we are not going to have a problem filling the 12 spots with forum members and it's only fair I give the lads on here a chance first of all.
I'll quite happily put the +1 on the reserve list (at the top) and obviously bring them onto the main list if we don't make 12 or I increase the numbers.
Is that fair?


----------



## forefortheday (May 21, 2010)

Can you add me +1 please Smiffy
		
Click to expand...

Errrr....is the +1 a forum member Anthony?
Only reason I ask is that at this early stage it looks like we are not going to have a problem filling the 12 spots with forum members and it's only fair I give the lads on here a chance first of all.
I'll quite happily put the +1 on the reserve list (at the top) and obviously bring them onto the main list if we don't make 12 or I increase the numbers.
Is that fair?
		
Click to expand...

That is indeed fair he knows he's not got first dibs!


----------



## Pro_V_wan_kenobi (May 21, 2010)

Put me down as a


----------



## Smiffy (May 21, 2010)

Put me down as a  

Click to expand...

I'll add you in as a   but I don't need any money until the end of June


----------



## Leftie (May 21, 2010)

Put me in as a "probably" please Smiffy. 
 




"Probably" divorced that is


----------



## Smiffy (May 21, 2010)

Put me in as a "probably" please Smiffy. 
 




"Probably" divorced that is     

Click to expand...

So is that a "definite" that's "probably" heading for divorce then Rog????


Don't delay. Places are filling up fast


----------



## rickg (May 21, 2010)

Count me in....


----------



## Smiffy (May 21, 2010)

Latest list....


*1 SMIFFY 
   2 RICHARD C 
   3 TIMBERBONCE 
   4 FOREFORTHEDAY 
   5 MURPHTHEMOG 
   6 REDWOOD 
   7 PIEMAN
   8 PRO V WAN KANOBI
   9 LEFTIE
  10 RICKG    

   RESERVE LIST 

   1 JAMMYDODGER*


----------



## Whereditgo (May 21, 2010)

Count me in mate.....please!


----------



## Leftie (May 21, 2010)

So is that a "definite" that's "probably" heading for divorce then Rog????
		
Click to expand...

Yes - Almost certainly


----------



## Smiffy (May 22, 2010)

Looks like we're going to need a bigger boat...

I'll see how it goes over the next few days and contact Woodhall Spa and increase numbers to 16 if necessary.

*1 SMIFFY 
   2 RICHARD C 
   3 TIMBERBONCE 
   4 FOREFORTHEDAY 
   5 MURPHTHEMOG 
   6 REDWOOD 
   7 PIEMAN
   8 PRO V WAN KANOBI
   9 LEFTIE
  10 RICKG 
  11 WHEREDITGO   

   RESERVE LIST 

   1 JAMMYDODGER*


----------



## Smiffy (May 22, 2010)

Some information on the course...

http://www.top100golfcourses.co.uk/htmlsite/productdetails.asp?id=16

Rated 4th best course in England, 14th in the country and 45th in the world!

   

*JUST TO CONFIRM....THIS IS THE WEEK-END OF 16th/17th APRIL 2011*


----------



## Yerman (May 22, 2010)

If there is still space sign me up and pm me details for the deposit.


----------



## Smiffy (May 22, 2010)

If there is still space sign me up and pm me details for the deposit. 

Click to expand...

I'll add you to the list and will post details up within the next fortnight regarding deposits.
Woodhall Spa have given me until the end of June to get the money to them.
I will email them today to increase the numbers from 12 to 16 so we still have 4 more places available.
Rob

*1 SMIFFY 
   2 RICHARD C 
   3 TIMBERBONCE 
   4 FOREFORTHEDAY 
   5 MURPHTHEMOG 
   6 REDWOOD 
   7 PIEMAN
   8 PRO V WAN KANOBI
   9 LEFTIE
  10 RICKG 
  11 WHEREDITGO
  12 YUFUIN 
  13 JUSTONEUK  

   RESERVE LIST 

   1 JAMMYDODGER*


----------



## Leftie (May 22, 2010)

So is that a "definite" that's "probably" heading for divorce then Rog????
		
Click to expand...

Yes - Almost certainly   

Click to expand...

Just "mentioned in passing" to SWMBO about this weekend away and was reminded in quite a forceful manner that it was someone's birthday that weekend.

Divorce - almost definitely now.


----------



## Smiffy (May 22, 2010)

Just "mentioned in passing" to SWMBO about this weekend away and was reminded in quite a forceful manner that it was someone's birthday that weekend.
		
Click to expand...

I can think of the ideal present for her Rog.
Peace and quiet.
Sorted.
Your room is booked.


----------



## JustOne (May 22, 2010)

Just "mentioned in passing" to SWMBO about this weekend away and was reminded in quite a forceful manner that it was someone's birthday that weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Weird,... why would she say that when she clearly knows it's not my birthday until a fortnight later


----------



## Smiffy (May 22, 2010)

Only 3 places left now


----------



## vig (May 22, 2010)

All booked.
We'll be staying at the Admiral Rodney Hotel which is about 10 minutes maximum from the course.
Details here....
http://www.admiralrodney.com/

Twin bedded accommodation with 3 course evening meal and full English breakfast.

Teeing off times:
Sat 16th Bracken Course 1.30pm - 1.50pm
Sun 17th Hotchkin Course 9.30am - 9.50am

Total cost Â£134.00 per person
Deposit required Â£20.00 per person

Cushty


*1 SMIFFY 
   2 RICHARD C 
   3 TIMBERBONCE 
   4 FOREFORTHEDAY 
   5 MURPHTHEMOG 
   6 REDWOOD 
   7 PIEMAN    

   RESERVE LIST 

   1 JAMMYDODGER*

Click to expand...

Where am I you tw@t?
You send me PM's and I respond with, "definately up for it".  What part of definately up for it do you NOT understand?  Knob!!!!


----------



## Smiffy (May 23, 2010)

*1 SMIFFY 
   2 RICHARD C 
   3 TIMBERBONCE 
   4 FOREFORTHEDAY 
   5 MURPHTHEMOG 
   6 REDWOOD 
   7 PIEMAN
   8 PRO V WAN KANOBI
   9 LEFTIE
  10 RICKG 
  11 WHEREDITGO
  12 YUFUIN 
  13 JUSTONEUK
  14 VIG   

   RESERVE LIST 

   1 JAMMYDODGER*


----------



## Smiffy (May 24, 2010)

Just one place left now.....

*1 SMIFFY 
   2 RICHARD C 
   3 TIMBERBONCE 
   4 FOREFORTHEDAY 
   5 MURPHTHEMOG 
   6 REDWOOD 
   7 PIEMAN
   8 PRO V WAN KANOBI
   9 LEFTIE
  10 RICKG 
  11 WHEREDITGO
  12 YUFUIN 
  13 JUSTONEUK
  14 VIG 
  15 DUNCAN   

   RESERVE LIST 

   1 JAMMYDODGER*


----------



## john0 (May 24, 2010)

Rated 4th best course in England, 14th in the country and 45th in the world!

   

Click to expand...

So let me get this clear.... it's the 4th best course in England, and the 14th best in the country - now what country would that be exactly? ... England?

Knob


----------



## Smiffy (May 24, 2010)

Rated 4th best course in England, 14th in the country and 45th in the world!

   

Click to expand...

So let me get this clear.... it's the 4th best course in England, and the 14th best in the country - now what country would that be exactly? ... England?

Knob    

Click to expand...

I wondered who would be the first to spot the deliberate mistake but thought it would have been Murph, not a knob like you
  

I did, of course, mean 14th best course in the British Isles


----------



## john0 (May 24, 2010)

I wondered who would be the first to spot the deliberate mistake but thought it would have been Murph, not a knob like you
  

Click to expand...

Murph did spot it actually, but he asked me to point it out, as he has a 'knob complex' and didnt want to risk being called one


----------



## PieMan (May 24, 2010)

All booked.
We'll be staying at the Admiral Rodney Hotel which is about 10 minutes maximum from the course.
Details here....
http://www.admiralrodney.com/




Looks good - can't wait to use the pool and the gym!!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (May 24, 2010)

Looks good - can't wait to use the pool and the gym!!!
		
Click to expand...

Swimming may come naturally Geezer, but you might need somebody to show you how a gym works


----------



## bobmac (May 24, 2010)

Swimming may come naturally Geezer, but you might need somebody to show you how a gym works


Click to expand...

Thank you Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## PieMan (May 24, 2010)

Looks good - can't wait to use the pool and the gym!!!
		
Click to expand...

Swimming may come naturally Geezer, but you might need somebody to show you how a gym works


Click to expand...


It's ok, my personal trainer knows how it all works - he goes for me


----------



## USER1999 (May 25, 2010)

I am not spotting any thing at the moment as I am too far away to see.


----------



## Timberbonce (May 25, 2010)

Put me down as a yes or a reserve if already full please.
Matt.


----------



## Smiffy (May 25, 2010)

Put me down as a yes or a reserve if already full please.
Matt.
		
Click to expand...

Errrr.................you're already on the list as a "definite" Matt


----------



## Timberbonce (May 25, 2010)

Lol. Ok I can see I missed my name on the list   but to be fair I don't remember saying I was a definite.

Anyway I am now.

Thank you.


----------



## viscount17 (May 25, 2010)

smiffy, put me on the reserve list please as I can't commit to definite just yet, so registering a strong interest.


----------



## viscount17 (May 26, 2010)

smiffy, put me on the reserve list please as I can't commit to definite just yet, so registering a strong interest.
		
Click to expand...

change of plan - add me to the definites please


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 26, 2010)

Looks like I arrived to the party a bit late.

As an ex-Woodhall Spa resident, allow me to offer you guys some local tips.

The Admiral Rodney is in Horncastle which is 6 miles drive through the countryside to Woodhall Spa. If you're looking to eat out, there's not much in the way of eateries (if you plan on eating anywhere other than the hotel) in Horncastle, but the hotel will be cheaper than any of the alternatives worth staying at in Woodhall. There's a couple of places to drink, but you're probably as safe drinking in the Admiral

If you are looking to eat out in the area, stay clear of the Chinese Restaurant (Golden Dragon) in Woodhall Spa. It used to be great, it's now pretty awful, the guy that ran it, sold it to his brother and now runs the "Millenium Dragon" in Tattershall which is 5 minutes drive away. The Indian (India Village) is pretty darn tootin' and the "Silk Orchid" which serves Thai and "Far eastern" cuisine is great, but small, so you'd have to check if it's good for bigger parties. If you plan on drinking in the village before heading back to the hotel, make sure you have designated drivers firstly, but as far as pubs go, "The Mall" is good for real ale. "Smarties Bar" is good for watching sport and has a decent selection of lager - this is where most of the village can be found. 

If your accommodation is flexible and you'd prefer to stay in the Woodhall itself, I'd be happy to offer any advice/knowledge if needed. (As mentioned in another thread, my parents run a hotel that sits on the Bracken, and I worked there for 5 years so I'm very familiar with the surroundings)

As far the golf itself goes, if you've never played the Hotchkin, you're in for a real treat. As I mentioned in another thread, it will literally be one of the best rounds of golf you'll ever enjoy. I would advise practicing your bunker escapes (the depth of some of them have to be seen to be believed!) and hitting out of thick heather before you go . 

The Bracken is a completely different beast. Not as demanding as The Hotchkin (in my opinion) and is ALOT more forgiving, but there's still alot of trouble to be found (I've found it all!). 

You guys are in for a serious treat. Woodhall Spa is a great little village and you'll have an excellent time. And like I said, if I can help with any questions at all, let me know.


----------



## Smiffy (May 26, 2010)

On the basis that Steve (Viscount17) is now a "definite" I will be contacting Woodhall Spa to try to get our numbers increased to 20. Will let you know the outcome as soon as I hear back.
So if anybody else is interested please let me know


----------



## vig (May 26, 2010)

Rob.
Considering what happened for Forest Pines, & i'm not saying that any names that are down are likely to drop out. How about a larger deposit to secure?
Sorry guys but he was left in a bit of doo doo last time


----------



## PieMan (May 26, 2010)

Rob - I am fine with Vig's suggestion. Will also mean less to pay when settling up final amount.


----------



## Wildrover (May 26, 2010)

If you can make it up to twenty then I'd be interested as well Rob.


----------



## RichardC (May 26, 2010)

Rob.
Considering what happened for Forest Pines, & i'm not saying that any names that are down are likely to drop out. How about a larger deposit to secure?
Sorry guys but he was left in a bit of doo doo last time
		
Click to expand...

Fine with me


----------



## forefortheday (May 27, 2010)

Rob.
Considering what happened for Forest Pines, & i'm not saying that any names that are down are likely to drop out. How about a larger deposit to secure?
Sorry guys but he was left in a bit of doo doo last time
		
Click to expand...

I'll go to Â£21 that's my final offer


----------



## Smiffy (May 27, 2010)

If you can make it up to twenty then I'd be interested as well Rob.
		
Click to expand...

Have contacted Woodhall Spa, who got in touch with the hotel. I have increased the booking to 20 players, the only problem is that the hotel did not have any twin rooms left so they have allocated 4 double rooms that can be had for single occupancy for an additional Â£15.00.
I may well pay the extra and grab one of those myself!
So I have room for 20 as long as the last 3 don't mind paying the extra Â£15.00 unless anyone else who booked earlier would like the option of a double room???
Hope that makes sense?
Rob


----------



## centuryg5 (May 27, 2010)

Rob,Can you put me down for a yes, and will confirm definate on tuesday next week,when i go back into work (book a couple of days) Thanks Bill


----------



## RichardC (May 27, 2010)

I will have one of those doubles.

I like my space


----------



## Leftie (May 27, 2010)

I will have one of those doubles.

I like my space 

Click to expand...

^
^
^
^
Wot he said.

Hang the expense


----------



## USER1999 (May 27, 2010)

Is Papa Smurf going out on the pull?


----------



## viscount17 (May 28, 2010)

good one mate, 
doubles not a problem,
let me know what you need by way of a deposit


----------



## Smiffy (May 28, 2010)

Latest attendee list shown below. If anybody is missing (ie I got it wrong!) please let me know!!

*1 SMIFFY (DOUBLE ROOM) 
   2 RICHARD C (DOUBLE ROOM)
   3 TIMBERBONCE 
   4 FOREFORTHEDAY 
   5 MURPHTHEMOG 
   6 REDWOOD 
   7 PIEMAN
   8 PRO V WAN KANOBI
   9 LEFTIE (DOUBLE ROOM)
  10 RICKG 
  11 WHEREDITGO
  12 YUFUIN 
  13 JUSTONEUK
  14 VIG 
  15 DUNCAN
  16 VISCOUNT17 (DOUBLE ROOM)
  18 WILDROVER
  18 CENTURYG5   

   RESERVE LIST 

   1 JAMMYDODGER*

Still have two places left if anybody else would like to join us.
Let me get Forest Pines out of the way this weekend and I will sort out the deposit situation for this one next week.
Appreciate your comments Dave.


----------



## Wildrover (May 28, 2010)

I'm on my hols next week Rob so please don't take my silence as losing interest. Will sort out when I return.


----------



## Smiffy (May 31, 2010)

Only one place left now.....

*1 SMIFFY (DOUBLE ROOM) 
   2 RICHARD C (DOUBLE ROOM)
   3 TIMBERBONCE 
   4 FOREFORTHEDAY 
   5 MURPHTHEMOG 
   6 REDWOOD 
   7 PIEMAN
   8 PRO V WAN KANOBI
   9 LEFTIE (DOUBLE ROOM)
  10 RICKG 
  11 WHEREDITGO
  12 YUFUIN 
  13 JUSTONEUK
  14 VIG 
  15 DUNCAN
  16 VISCOUNT17 (DOUBLE ROOM)
  18 WILDROVER
  18 CENTURYG5
  19 GLENN (VIG'S SON)   

   RESERVE LIST 

   1 JAMMYDODGER*


----------



## grumpyjock (May 31, 2010)

Go on then put me down to play.
Will send the deposit when you want.
Not bothered about the room. Will pay extra if needed.


----------



## Smiffy (May 31, 2010)

Go on then put me down to play.
Will send the deposit when you want.
Not bothered about the room. Will pay extra if needed.
		
Click to expand...

All spaces now "officially" taken but if you are interested please let me know as I will have a reserve list in case of any cancellations.
I will be asking for a deposit within the next week or so
Rob

*1 SMIFFY (DOUBLE ROOM) 
   2 RICHARD C (DOUBLE ROOM)
   3 TIMBERBONCE 
   4 FOREFORTHEDAY 
   5 MURPHTHEMOG 
   6 REDWOOD 
   7 PIEMAN
   8 PRO V WAN KANOBI
   9 LEFTIE (DOUBLE ROOM)
  10 RICKG 
  11 WHEREDITGO
  12 YUFUIN 
  13 JUSTONEUK
  14 VIG 
  15 DUNCAN
  16 VISCOUNT17 (DOUBLE ROOM)
  18 WILDROVER
  18 CENTURYG5
  19 GLENN (VIG'S SON)
  20 GRUMPYJOCK   

   RESERVE LIST 

   1 JAMMYDODGER*


----------



## Yerman (May 31, 2010)

I know I'm pushing my luck but if any more of those double rooms become available can I dibs first on the double room reserve list.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2010)

I know I'm pushing my luck but if any more of those double rooms become available can I dibs first on the double room reserve list. 

Click to expand...

No problem. I'll bear it in mind!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2010)

Right....deposits!!

As you know, I have to send a deposit to Woodhall Spa by the end of this month, so you have 4 weeks to sort sending me a cheque out!!
What I suggest is this.
If you are sharing a twin room, the cost of the week-end is Â£134.00.
For the four people who are down for a double room (Myself, Viscount17, RichardC and Leftie) the cost rises to Â£149.00.
I'd like everybody to be left a balance of Â£100.00 to pay (nearer the time) as it makes it much easier to administer...
So could I ask you to send a cheque for either Â£34.00 (if you are in a twin) or Â£49.00 (if you are in a double) to the following address....

MR R SMITH
72, DORSET ROAD,
BEXHILL ON SEA,
EAST SUSSEX
TN40 1SQ.

*PLEASE COULD YOU MAKE YOUR CHEQUE PAYABLE TO "MR R SMITH" AND WRITE YOUR FORUM SCREEN NAME ON THE BACK OF IT SO THAT I KNOW WHO HAS SENT IT!!* 

Once I have received all of the deposits I will write one big cheque out to Woodhall Spa and send it off, but please remember this has to be done by the end of this month.
I will, of course, mark you off as "deposit received" as soon as I get your cheque.
Any questions????

Please ask.
Rob


----------



## p1pete (Jun 12, 2010)

Put me on the reserve list please Rob, definately up for this if there is a space available.

Cheers

G


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 12, 2010)

Done.......

*1 SMIFFY (DOUBLE ROOM) 
   2 RICHARD C (DOUBLE ROOM)
   3 TIMBERBONCE 
   4 FOREFORTHEDAY 
   5 MURPHTHEMOG 
   6 REDWOOD 
   7 PIEMAN
   8 PRO V WAN KANOBI
   9 LEFTIE (DOUBLE ROOM)
  10 RICKG 
  11 WHEREDITGO
  12 YUFUIN 
  13 JUSTONEUK
  14 VIG 
  15 DUNCAN
  16 VISCOUNT17 (DOUBLE ROOM)
  18 WILDROVER
  18 CENTURYG5
  19 GLENN (VIG'S SON)
  20 GRUMPYJOCK   

   RESERVE LIST 

   1 JAMMYDODGER
   2 p1pete*


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 17, 2010)

Latest list...



*1 SMIFFY (DOUBLE ROOM) 
   2 RICHARD C (DOUBLE ROOM)
   3 TIMBERBONCE 
   4 FOREFORTHEDAY 
   5 MURPHTHEMOG 
   6 REDWOOD 
   7 PIEMAN
   8 PRO V WAN KANOBI
   9 LEFTIE (DOUBLE ROOM)
  10 RICKG 
  11 WHEREDITGO
  12 YUFUIN 
  13 JUSTONEUK
  14 VIG 
  15 DUNCAN
  16 VISCOUNT17 (DOUBLE ROOM)
  17 CENTURYG5
  18 GLENN (VIG'S SON)
  19 GRUMPYJOCK   

   RESERVE LIST 

   1 JAMMYDODGER
   2 p1pete*

Wildrover has now pulled out so one place free to either Jammydodger or p1pete


----------



## jammydodger (Jun 17, 2010)

Sent pm but essentially let Pete take the spot as I cant commit this early


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 19, 2010)

Latest list...
*1 SMIFFY (DOUBLE ROOM) 
   2 RICHARD C (DOUBLE ROOM)
   3 TIMBERBONCE 
   4 FOREFORTHEDAY 
   5 MURPHTHEMOG 
   6 REDWOOD 
   7 PIEMAN
   8 PRO V WAN KANOBI
   9 LEFTIE (DOUBLE ROOM)
  10 RICKG 
  11 WHEREDITGO
  12 YUFUIN 
  13 JUSTONEUK
  14 VIG 
  15 DUNCAN
  16 VISCOUNT17 (DOUBLE ROOM)
  17 CENTURYG5
  18 GLENN (VIG'S SON)
  19 GRUMPYJOCK 
  20 P1PETE  

   RESERVE LIST 

   1 JAMMYDODGER
   2 RICHARDC'S FATHER IN LAW*


----------



## p1pete (Jun 20, 2010)

Cheque is in the post Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 28, 2010)

Unfortunately, Redwood has had to pull out but has been replaces by RichardC's father in law. So the latest attendees list looks like this....

*1 SMIFFY (DOUBLE ROOM) 
   2 RICHARD C (DOUBLE ROOM)
   3 TIMBERBONCE 
   4 FOREFORTHEDAY 
   5 MURPHTHEMOG 
   6 RICHARDC's FATHER IN LAW
   7 PIEMAN
   8 PRO V WAN KANOBI
   9 LEFTIE (DOUBLE ROOM)
  10 RICKG 
  11 WHEREDITGO
  12 YUFUIN 
  13 JUSTONEUK
  14 VIG 
  15 DUNCAN
  16 VISCOUNT17 (DOUBLE ROOM)
  17 CENTURYG5
  18 GLENN (VIG'S SON)
  19 GRUMPYJOCK 
  20 P1PETE  

   RESERVE LIST 

   1 JAMMYDODGER*

Richard originally booked a double room but now his father in law is coming has said that if anybody else would like to take over that room he is prepared to share a twin.
So does anybody who originally booked to share a twin room want to upgrade the a double for the princely sum of Â£15.00 more????


----------



## Timberbonce (Jun 28, 2010)

I suppose I should really to be fair as I a apparently my snoring is V bad.

So fo the sake of some other poor soul, I'll take it.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 29, 2010)

I suppose I should really to be fair as I a apparently my snoring is V bad.

So fo the sake of some other poor soul, I'll take it.
		
Click to expand...

Necessary adjustments made!
Don't worry about the difference in payment at the moment it will sort itself out when final balance time comes around....

*1 SMIFFY (DOUBLE ROOM) 
   2 RICHARD C 
   3 TIMBERBONCE (DOUBLE ROOM)
   4 FOREFORTHEDAY 
   5 MURPHTHEMOG 
   6 RICHARDC's FATHER IN LAW
   7 PIEMAN
   8 PRO V WAN KANOBI
   9 LEFTIE (DOUBLE ROOM)
  10 RICKG 
  11 WHEREDITGO
  12 YUFUIN 
  13 JUSTONEUK
  14 VIG 
  15 DUNCAN
  16 VISCOUNT17 (DOUBLE ROOM)
  17 CENTURYG5
  18 GLENN (VIG'S SON)
  19 GRUMPYJOCK 
  20 P1PETE  

   RESERVE LIST 

   1 JAMMYDODGER*


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 18, 2010)

Just updated as somebody else has asked to go on the reserve list.
I will be asking everybody for the balance sometime early in the New Year.....

*1 SMIFFY (DOUBLE ROOM) 
   2 RICHARD C 
   3 TIMBERBONCE (DOUBLE ROOM)
   4 FOREFORTHEDAY 
   5 MURPHTHEMOG 
   6 RICHARDC's FATHER IN LAW
   7 PIEMAN
   8 PRO V WAN KANOBI
   9 LEFTIE (DOUBLE ROOM)
  10 RICKG 
  11 WHEREDITGO
  12 YUFUIN 
  13 JUSTONEUK
  14 VIG 
  15 DUNCAN
  16 VISCOUNT17 (DOUBLE ROOM)
  17 CENTURYG5
  18 GLENN (VIG'S SON)
  19 GRUMPYJOCK 
  20 P1PETE  

   RESERVE LIST 

   1 JAMMYDODGER
   2 HERONSGHYLL
   3 LOSTTHEPLOT*


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 19, 2010)

Smiffy, 

Don't know if this would be an option, but would I be able to pitch up just for the golf? The rents and HID's rents both live in the village, so we could just go back "to visit" that weekend if so.

If it will bugger up the numbers, don't worry. Just thought I'd ask on the off chance.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 19, 2010)

Smiffy, 

Don't know if this would be an option, but would I be able to pitch up just for the golf? The rents and HID's rents both live in the village, so we could just go back "to visit" that weekend if so.

If it will bugger up the numbers, don't worry. Just thought I'd ask on the off chance.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately Aztecs it would bugger up the numbers mate. I have booked for 20 players and we have 5 tee times booked for 4 balls. Sorry about that.
Obviously if anybody dropped out at the last minute you would be more than welcome to come along and make up the numbers. Hope you understand.

Unfortunately, Steve (Viscount17) has had to pull out due to other commitments. Jammydodger as first reserve is unable to commit to the week-end at this early stage so Steves place has been filled by Heronsghyll (Dave) who will be sending off a cheque to Steve to reimburse him his deposit.
So the party now looks like this...
*1 SMIFFY (DOUBLE ROOM) 
   2 RICHARD C 
   3 TIMBERBONCE (DOUBLE ROOM)
   4 FOREFORTHEDAY 
   5 MURPHTHEMOG 
   6 RICHARDC's FATHER IN LAW
   7 PIEMAN
   8 PRO V WAN KANOBI
   9 LEFTIE (DOUBLE ROOM)
  10 RICKG 
  11 WHEREDITGO
  12 YUFUIN 
  13 JUSTONEUK
  14 VIG 
  15 DUNCAN
  16 HERONSGHYLL (DOUBLE ROOM)
  17 CENTURYG5
  18 GLENN (VIG'S SON)
  19 GRUMPYJOCK 
  20 P1PETE  

   RESERVE LIST 


   1 LOSTTHEPLOT*


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 19, 2010)

No worries mate. Totally understandable. You can add me to the reserves list if that's allowed. If someone has to drop out last minute for whatever reason I will more than likely be able to get up there (a week's notice or something is all I would need) if there's a space going spare. 

Don't want to step on anyone's toes though, just thought I'd ask on the off-chance as it would be great to meet some of you folk.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 19, 2010)

No worries mate. Totally understandable. You can add me to the reserves list if that's allowed. If someone has to drop out last minute for whatever reason I will more than likely be able to get up there (a week's notice or something is all I would need) if there's a space going spare. 

Don't want to step on anyone's toes though, just thought I'd ask on the off-chance as it would be great to meet some of you folk.
		
Click to expand...

"we would visit over the week-end of 16th/17th April."

I don't know what my missus' work schedule is so I have paid my deposit on the off chance that she will not be working that weekend. If I can't make it you can happily take my place with no toe treading.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 19, 2010)

Would I have to use the Stack and Tilt? 

Cheers mate. Much appreciated!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 19, 2010)

Would I have to use the Stack and Tilt? 

Click to expand...

Hope so. That would only mean 18 to beat


----------



## JustOne (Oct 19, 2010)

Would I have to use the Stack and Tilt? 

Click to expand...

Don't ask me.... I lost 7&6 today! Playing with your eyes closed could well prove to be more effective


----------



## bobmac (Oct 19, 2010)

I might turn up at the first tee and heckle you all


----------



## Snelly (Oct 25, 2010)

I would still love to come if anyone drops out too.


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 26, 2010)

I might turn up at the first tee and heckle you all 

Click to expand...

or do the tee announcer role for the Middle Lands, combined with official referee, then you can put them all on the clock and fine them in pints


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 5, 2010)

Just a heads up that I will be collecting the balance of monies at the end of January to send off to Woodhall.
A cheque (made payable to Woodhall Spa) would be great, you can postdate these for the end of February if you like as I won't be sending them off until then.
If you need any further information, PM me   
The list looks like this...

1 LEFTIE (DOUBLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00
2 RICHARDC (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£85.00
3 GRUMPYJOCK (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00
4 YUFUIN (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00
5 RICKG (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00
6 CENTURYG5 (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00
7 VIG (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00
8 GLENN (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00
9 PIEMAN (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00
10 HERONSGHYLL (DOUBLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00
11 PRO-V-WAN KANOBI (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£91.00
12 MURPHTHEMOG (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
13 FOREFORTHEDAY (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00
14 DUNCAN (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£110.00
15 TIMBERBONCE (DOUBLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£115.00
16 RICHARD C'S FATHER IN LAW (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00
17 P1PETE (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00
18 SMIFFY (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID
19 JUST ONE (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00
20 WHEREDITGO (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00


----------



## Leftie (Dec 5, 2010)

Cheque's in the post Rob (well nearly as I haven't got past the end of my drive for a week) and will be winging it's way to you as soon as a postie decides to make an appearance.      

No post for a week - not even the latest GM.


----------

